# Motors



## ICE MAN (11 مارس 2007)

انا عندي مشكلة اني ضعيف من ناحية الموتورز واريد ان ابدأمن الصفر في تعلم كل شيء عن الموتورز المحركات. Ac/dc فمن لديه فكرة ويستطيع المساعدة فسأكون شاكرا له.:55:


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (11 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم هذه مجموعة من الروابط التي تتكلم عن المواتير من الألف إلى الياء
-----------------------------------
*Motor - alternator - generator: animations and java applets*​ 


















phase AC motor when a magnet rotates inside a generator with three coils positiond at 120 degrees from each other, then, by Faraday's
law, we generate three-phase alternating currents
3 phase AC motor
2-pole brushless DC motor a conventional 2-pole brushless DC motor
4-pole brushless DC motor a conventional 4-pole brushless DC motor
AC generator macromedia shockwave
AC generator how a AC generator works
AC generator action the AC generator tutorial demonstrates how varying the frequency of an alternating current can affect both the voltage produced by the generator, as well as the speed in which the coil rotates​ 
​

-----------------------------------------------------------

وسأقوم بتوفير مزيداً من الروابط قريباًمــــنـــــقـــــول للـــفـــائـــدة

وتقبل تحياتي​


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (11 مارس 2007)

أخي الكريم هذا فلاش لمحركات التيار المستمر
http://www.gearseds.com/curriculum/images/figures/Motor.swf
وتقبل خالص تحياتي​


----------



## Ahmed Abuhajjeh (13 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد ربيع احمد (15 مارس 2007)

شكرا على ما اتحفتنا به م احمد:31:


----------



## المهندس محمد السيد (15 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله علي الأفادة


----------



## وائل عبده (16 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ICE MAN (18 مارس 2007)

اشكرك يا مهندسنا القدير أحمد وجزاك الله كل خير لقد استفدت من هذه الروابط كثيرا.
جعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## محي عبدالوارث (18 مارس 2007)

thank u so very muuch


----------



## m.elshaf3y (13 أبريل 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا اوى على الموضوع


----------



## احمد يوسف الديراوي (14 أبريل 2011)

*ماهو المحرك الكهربائي؟*

*هو آلة تحوِّل الطاقة الكهربائية إلى قدرة** mecanique **لإنجاز عمل**. **وتُستَخدم المحركات الكهربائية لتشْغيل عدة آلات ومعدات** mecanique **مثل**غسالات الملابس وأجهزة التكييف والمكانس الكهربائية ومجفِّفات الشعر وآلات**الخياطة والمثاقب الكهربائية والمناشير. وتشغل أنواعٍ شتى من المحركات**الأدوات ال** mecanique **والروبوتات، وأيضاً المعدات التي تسهِّل العمل داخل**المصانع**.*
*ويتنوع حجم وسعة المحركات الكهربائية تنوعًا كبيرًا. فقد يكون جهازاً**صغيراً يقوم بوظائفه داخل ساعة يد أو محرِّكاً ضخماَ يمد قاطرة ثقيلة**بالقدرة. ففي الوقت الذي تحتاج فيه الخلاطات ومعظم أدوات المطبخ الأخرى**لمحركات كهربائية صغيرة لأنها تحتاج فقط لقدرة بسيطة، تتطلب القطارات**استخدام محركات أكبر وأكثر تعقيدا، ذلك لأن المحرك في هذه الحالة عليه أن**يبذل جهدًا كبيرًا في وقت قصير**.*



*وبناء على نوع الكهرباء المستخدمة، هناك نوعان رئيسيان للمحركات**:*
*1- **محركات تعمل بالتيار المتناوب*
*2- **محركات تعمل بالتيار المستمر. يعكس التيار المتناوب اتجاه سريانه خمسين**أو ستين مرة في الثانية. وهو التيار المستعمل في المنازل. وتستعمل محركات**التيار المستمر أيضاً بشكل شائع في الأدوات المنزلية. ويسير التيار**المستمر في اتجاه واحد فقط، ومصدره الرئيسيّ هو البطارية. وتستخدم محركات**التيار المستمر استخداماً شائعا لتشغيل المعدات الميك****ية في المصانع**. **كما أنه يستخدم باديء تشغيل في المحركات التي تعمل بالبنزين**.*
*وتعتمد المحركات الكهربائية على مغانط كهربائية لتنتج القوة اللازمة**لإدارة الآلات أو المعدات ال** mecanique . **وتسمى الآلات أو المعدات التي**تدار بالمحرك الكهربائي الحمْل. ويُوصَّل عمود إدارة المحرك بالحمل**.*

*مبادئ أساسية*



*كيف يعمل المحرك الكهربائي يتكون المحرك الكهربائي أساسًا من مغنطيس ثابت**وموصل متحرك. وتشكل خطوط القوى بين أقطـاب المغنطيس مجـالاً مغنطيـسيًا**ثابتًا. وعندما يمر تيـار كهربائي خلال الموصل يصبح الموصل كهرومغنطيسيًا**وينتج مجـالاً مغنطيسيًا آخر. ويقوي المجالان المغنطيسيان كل منهما الآخر**ويدفعان ضد الموصل**. *

*يعتمد تشغيل المحرك الكهربائي على ثلاثة مبادئ رئيسية**:*
*1 **ـ يولِّد التيار الكهربائي مجالاً مغنطيسيا،*
*2**ـ يحدد اتجاه التيار في المغنطيس الكهربائي موقع الأقطاب المغنطيسية،*
*3**ـ تتجاذب الأقطاب المغنطيسية أو تتنافر مع بعضها**.*
*فعندما يمر تيارٌ كهربائيٌ خلال سلك يولّد مجالاً مغنطيسيًا حول السلك**. **وإذا تم لف السلك على هيئة ملف حول قضيب معدني، فإن المجال المغنطيسي**يتعاظم حول السلك ويصبح القضيب المعدني ممغنطًا. وهذا الترتيب للقضيب وسلك**الملف هو مغنطيس كهربائي بسيط، وتعمل نهايتاه كقطبين شمالي وجنوبي**. *
*وإحدى الطرق التي توضح العلاقة بين اتجاه التيار والأقطاب المغنطيسية هي**قاعدة اليد اليمنى. امسك سلكاً على هيئة ملف في يدك اليمنى، واعتبر هذا**الملف مغنطيسًا كهربائيًا. لف أصابعك حوله بحيث تشير إلى اتجاه التيار،**عندها يشير إصبع الإبهام إلى القطب الشمالي المغنطيسي ولا تنطبق هذه**الطريقة إلا في حالة سريان التيار من الطرف الموجب إلى الطرف السالب**.*
*والأقطاب المغنطيسية المتشابهة تتنافر كما هو الحال بالنسبة لقطبين**شماليين، والأقطاب المغنطيسية المختلفة تتجاذب مع بعضها. فإذا تم تعليق**قضيب مغنطيسي بين طرفي مغنطيس على هيئة حدوة حصان، فإنه سيدور حتى يصبح**قطبه الشمالي في مقابل القطب الجنوبي لمغنطيس حدوة الحصان، في حين يكون**القطب الجنوبي لمغنطيس القضيب في مقابل القطب الشمالي لمغنطيس حدوة الحصان**.*

*أجزاء المحرك الكهربائي*

*يتكون المحرك الكهربائي أساساً من موصل كهربائي دوار، موضوع بين قطبين**شمالي وجنوبي لمغنطيس ثابت. ويعرف الموصل باسم الحافظة (غلاف الأرماتور**)**،**بينما يعرف المغنطيس الثابت باسم بِنْيَة المجال. وهناك أيضًا المبدِّل**الذي يعدّ جزءاً ضرورياً في كثير من المحركات الكهربائية وخاصة محركات**التيار المستمر**.*

*بنية المجال. تولد بنية المجال مجالاً مغنطيسياً داخل المحرك، حيث يتكون**المجال المغنطيسي من خطوط قوى توجد بين قطبي المغنطيس الثابت. وتتكون بنية**المجال في محرك التيار المستمر البســيط من مغنطيس دائم يســـــــمى**مغنطيس المجال. وفي بعض المحركات الأكبر حجماً والأكثر تعقيدا تتركب بنية**المجال من أكثر من مغنطيس كهربائي تتغذى بالكهرباء عن طريق مصدر خارجي**. **وتسمى مثل هذه المغانط الكهربائية ملفات المجال**.*

*الحافظة. تصبح الحافظة ـ التي عادة ما تكون أسطوانية الشكل ـ مغنطيسا**كهربائيًا عندما يمر التيار من خلالها. وهي متصلة بعمود إدارة، حتى تتمكن**من إدارة الحمل. وتدور الحافظة في محركات التيار المستمر البسيطة الصغيرة**بين أقطاب المجال المغنطيسي حتى يصبح قطبها الشمالي مقابلاً للقطب الجنوبي**للمغنطيس. ويعكس عندها اتجاه التيار لتغيِّر قطب الحافظة الشمالي ليجعله**قطباً جنوبيا، فيتنافر القطبان الجنوبيان، مما يجعل الحافظة تقوم بنصف**دورة. وعندما يصبح قطبا الحافظة مقابليْن للقطبين المختلفين للمجال**المغنطيسي مرة أخرى يتغير اتجاه التيار مرة أخرى**.*
*وفي كل مرة ينعكس فيها اتجاه التيار، تدور الحافظة نصف دورة. وتتوقف**الحافظة عن الدوران عندما لا ينعكس اتجاه التيار. وعندما تدور الحافظة**فإنها لاتقطع خطوط القوى المغنطيسية التي تولِّدها بنية المجال. وينتج قطع**المجال المغنطيسي جهداً في الاتجاه المعاكس للقوة المحرِّكة. وهذا الجهد**الكهربائي يسمى القوة الدافعة الكهربائية المعاكسة التي تقلِّل من سرعة**دوران الحافظة، كما أنها تقلل من التيار الذي تحمله. فإذا كان المحرك يدير**حملاً بسيطاً فإن الحافظة ستدور بسرعة عالية وتولِّد قوة دافعة كهربائية**معاكسة أكبر. وعندما يزداد الحمل تدور الحافظة أبطأ حيث تقطع عدداً أقل من**خطوط القوى المغنطيسية. وعلى ذلك، فإن المحرك الذي يحمل حملاً أكبر يعمل**بكفاءة أكثر لأنه يستخدم طاقة أقل لبذل شغل**.*

*المبدل، يستخدم المبدِّل بصفة أساسية في محركات التيار المستمر، حيث يعكس**اتجاه التيار في الحافظة ويساعد على نقل التيار بين الحافظة ومصدر القدرة**. **ويتكون المبدل في محرك التيار المستمر من حلقة مقسمة إلى جزءين أو أكثر،**ومثبتة في عمود الإدارة مقابل الحافظة. وتتصل نهايات ملفات الحافظة**بالأجزاء المختلفة**.*
*يوصل التيار الكهربائي القادم من مصدر القدرة الخارجي بالمبدل عن طريق**قطعة صغيرة تسمى الفرشاة. وهناك أيضاً فرشاة أخرى موضوعة في الجانب الآخر**للمبدل تعمل على حمل التيار، وإرجاعه إلى مصدر القدرة. وعندما تتصل إحدى**الحلقات مع الفرشاة الأولى، تلتقط التيار الكهربائي من الفرشاة وترسله عبر**الحافظة، وعندما تقع الأقطاب المغنطيسية التي تتكون على الحافظة بعد**الأقطاب المتشابهة لمغنطيس المجال، تدور الحافظة نصف دورة مارة بإحدى**الفجوات التي تفصل الحلقات. ثم تتصل الحلقة الثانية من المبدِّل مع**الفرشاة الأولى وتصبح حاملة للتيار إلى الحافظة، وبهذا ينعكس اتجاه التيار**كما ينعكس موضع الأقطاب في الحافظة. وعندما تتقابل الأقطاب المتشابهة**لمغنطيس المجال والحافظة تستمر الحافظة في الدوران**.*
*لا تحتوي معظم محركات التيار المتناوب على مبدلات، لأن التيار يعكس نفسه**تلقائيا. وفي بعض محركات التيار المتناوب، يسري التيار القادم من المصدر**الخارجي إلى الأجزاء المتحركة من المحرك وبالعكس، عبر مجموعة من الفرش**تعمل متصلة بحلقات انزلاق بدلا من حلقات منفصلة**.*

*أنواع المحركات الكهربائية*


*http://mousou3a.educdz.com/img/22_061060_05.jpg*

*أجزاء محرك التيار المستمر المصدر الشائع لقدرة المحرك هو التيار المستمر**من البطارية. ولأن التيار المستمر يسير في اتجاه واحد، فإن محركات التيار**المستمر تعتمد على مبدلات ذات حلقات مشقوقة لتعكس اتجاه سريان التيار**. **ويساعد المبدل أيضًا على نقل التيار بين مصدر القدرة والحافظة**. *

*محركات التيار المستمر. تحتاج محركات التيارالمستمر إلى مبدِّلات حتى تعكس**اتجاه التيار. وهناك ثلاثة أنواع رئيسية من محركات التيار المستمر وهي**: **محركات توالي، وتوازي، ومُركبة. والاختلاف الرئيسي فيما بينها هو في ترتيب**الدائرة بين الحافظة وبين بنية المجال**.*
*ففي محركات التوالي، يتصل كل من الحافظة ومغنطيس المجال كهربائيا على**التوالي. ويسري التيار خلال مغنطيس المجال ثم الحافظة. وعندما يسري التيار**خلال البنية بهذا الترتيب يزيد قوة المغانط. وتبدأ محركات التوالي العمل**سريعاً، حتى وإن كانت تعمل على حِمْل ثقيل رغم أن هذا الحمل سيقلل من سرعة**المحرك**.*
*وفي محركات التوازي، يُوصَّل كل من المغنطيس والحافظة على التوازي. ويسري**جزء من التيار خلال المغنطيس بينما يسري الجزء الآخر خلال الحافظة. ويلف**سلك رفيع حول مغنطيس المجال عدة مرات من أجل زيادة المغنطيسية. ويخلق**إنشاء المجال المغنطيسي بهذه الطريقة مقاومة للتيار. وتعتمد قوة التيار**ودرجة المغنطيسية تبعاً لذلك، على مقاومة السلك بدلا من حِمْل المحرك**.*
*ويعمل محرك التوازي بسرعة ثابتة بغض النظر عن الحِمْل، ولكن إذا كان الحمل كبيرا جداً تحدث مشاكل للمحرك عند بدء التشغيل**.*
*وللمحرك المُرَكَّب مجالان مغنطيسيان متصلان بالحافظة، أحدهما على التوالي**والآخر على التوازي. وللمحركات المركبة مميزات كلً من محرك التوالي ومحرك**التوازي، إذ يسهل بدء تشغيلها مع حمل كبير وتحافظ على سرعة ثابتة نسبياً**حتى ولو زاد الحمل فجأة**.*


*أجزاء محرك التيار المتناوب تستقبل معظم محركـات التيـار المتنـاوب القدرة**من مخـارج الكهـرباء. ويعكـس التيار المتناوب اتجاه سريانه تلقائيًا**. **ويسمى الموصل الدوار في محرك التيار المتناوب عادة العضو الدوار. أما**الجزء الساكن (الثابت) الذي يشتمل على مغنطيس المجال وملفات المجال فيشار**له أحيانًا باسم العضو الساكن**. *

*محركات التيار المتناوب. محركات التيار المتناوب سهلة الصنع، ومريحة في**الاستعمال ولا تحتاج إلى مبدلات، ويعمل معظمها على مخارج التيار الموجودة**في المنازل. ويسمى الجزء المتحرك في محرك التيار المتناوب بالعضو الدوار**والجزء الثابت بالعضو الساكن. وتشمل معظم محركات التيار المتناوب الشائعة**محركات حثية ومحركات متزامنة**.*
*ويتكون العضو الدوار في المحرك الحثي من قلب حديدي أسطواني به فتحات في**جانبه الطولي. وتثبت قضبان من النحاس في هذه الفتحات وتُربط بحلقة نحاسية**سميكة في كل طرف. ولايتصل العضو الدوّار مباشرة بمصدر الكهرباء الخارجي**. **ويسري التيار المتناوب حول ملفات المجال في العضو الثابت ويولد مجالاً**مغنطيسيا دواراً. ويولد هذا المجال تيارًا كهربائيًا في العضو الدوار مما**ينتج عنه مجال مغنطيسي آخر. ويتفاعل المجال المغنطيسي الناشئ من العضو**الدوار مع المجال المغنطيسي الآتي من العضو الساكن، مُسبِّبًا حركة العضو**الدوار**.*
*يولِّدُ العضو الساكن في المحرك التزامني مجالاً مغنطيسياً دواراً. ولكن**العضو الدوار يستقبل التيار مباشرة من مصدر كهربائي خارجي بدلاً من**اعتماده على المجال المغنطيسي الناشئ من العضو الساكن لتوليد تيار**كهربائي. ويتحرك العضو الدوار بسرعة ثابتة متزامنة مع المجال الدوار للعضو**الساكن. وتتناسب السرعة مع التردد الذي ينعكس به التيار المتناوب الناشئ**من العضو الساكن. وحيث إن التردد ثابت دائما فإن المحركات التزامنية،**مثلها مثل محركات التيار المركبة، لها سرعة ثابتة حتى في وجود حمل متغير**. **وتستهلك تلك المحركات أيضاً طاقة أقل، وتعتبر مثالية للساعات والتلسكوبات**التي تتطلب توقيتا دقيقاً ودورانًا هادئًا**.*

*المحركات العامة. تصنع المحركات العامة بحيث تعمل إما على التيار المستمر**وإما على التيار المتناوب. ويستخدم المحرّك العام المُبدِّل ويشبه تكوينه**الأساسي تصميم محرك التوالي ذي التيار المستمر. ففي حالة التيار المستمر،**تعمل وكأنها محرك تيار مستمر على التوالي. وإذا استعمل التيار المتناوب**تنعكس الأقطاب المغنطيسية للحافظة ولملفات المجال مع انعكاس تردد التيار**. **والمحركات العامة شائعة الاستعمال في الأجهزة المنزلية نظراً لمرونتها**.*

*نبذة تاريخية*

*بدأ تطوير المحركات الكهربائية في بداية القرن التاسع عشر باكتشاف المغانط**الكهربائية. ففي عام 1820م، اكتشف الفيزيائي الدنماركي هانز كريستيان**أورستد أن السلك الذي يمر فيه تيار كهربائي يولد حوله مجالا مغنطيسيًا**. **وفي العشرينيات من القرن التاسع عشر وجد عدد آخر من العلماء طرقاً لعمل**مغانط كهربائية أقوى، وجعلها عملية بشكل أفضل. ففي عام 1825م، قام كهربائي**إنجليزي يدعى وليم ستيرجون بلف موصل حول قضيب حديدي لينتج مغنطيسًا**كهربائيًا أقوى. وفي أواخر العشرينيات من القرن التاسع عشر، أوضح**الفيزيائي الأمريكي جوزيف هنري أنه يمكن ابتكار مغنطيس كهربائي أكثر قوة**بلف عدة طبقات من الأسلاك المعزولة حول قطعة من الحديد**.*
*وفي عام 1831م، قام الكيميائي الفيزيائي الإنجليزي مايكل فارادي بالعديد**من التجارب التي تضمنت مغنطيسات وتيارات كهربائية. وفي إحدى التجارب، قام**بتدوير قرص نحاسي بين قطبين مغنطيسيين على هيئة حدوة حصان. وعملت هذه**المعدات مولدًا بسيطًا، حيث ولدت جهداً كهربائياً بين المركز وحافة القرص**النحاسي. ثم عرَّض فارادي مركز القرص وحافته لجهد كهربائي بينهما عندما**كان القرص في حالة السكون، فبدأ القرص في الدَّوران. وكانت هذه الآلة**البسيطة أول محرك كهربائي، ولكنها لم تكن ذات قوة كافية لتقوم بعمل مفيد،**وكانت غير مجدية على الإطلاق. ولكن رغم ذلك كان فارادي قد أسس بها مبدأ**المحرك الكهربائي - وهو أن الحركة المستمرة يمكن إنتاجها بإمرار تيار**كهربائي خلال موصل في وجود مجال مغنطيسي قوي**.*
*وفي عام 1873م، ظهر أول محرك تيار مستمر ناجح تجاريا، حيث عرضه مهندس**كهربائي بلجيكي يُدعى زينوب ثيوفيل جرام في فيينا.وقدم جرام أيضاً حافظة**من شأنها تحسين كفاءة المحركات والمولدات الكهربائية البدائية**.*
*وفي عام 1888م، اخترع مهندس صربي الأصل يدعى نيقولا تسلا محرك التيار**المتناوب. وفي بداية القرن العشرين الميلادي، تم تطوير كثير من المحركات**الكهربائية المتقدمة**.*
*وفي العقد الأول من القرن العشرين، أجرى العديد من المهندسين والمخترعين**تجارب مع المحركات الكهربائية الخطية. فبدلا من الدوران تنتج مثل هذه**المحركات موجة كهرومغنطيسية تستطيع مباشرة تسيير عربة. وأصبح استخدام**المحرك الخطي أكثر شيوعاً بفضل العمل الرائد للمهندس الكهربائي إيريك**ليثويت في الخمسينيات والستينيات من القرن العشرين**.*
*ارجو ان يكون الشرح واضح *
"خالص تحياتي المهندس احمد يوسف الديراوي"


----------



## حسام الموسى (22 أبريل 2011)

*جزاك الله علي الأفادة*​


----------



## عمر عبدالحي (29 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لكم


----------



## mrxfclek (7 مارس 2012)

The Guardian publishes two very different perspectives on the deaths of Christians in Egypt - writer William Dalrymple says the country risks descending into sectarian conflict,burberry, while the paper's editorial says the spectre of Islamism is a smokescreen created by the army - to cover their own crackdown. Elena Casas Montanez Presenter 01/03/2012 - IN THE FRENCH PAPERS Teachers don't work hard enough,burberry, says Sarkozy Teachers are front page news today,Lunettes De Soleil Ray Ban, as both main candidates appeal to the teacher vote - or,burberry soldes, in Sarkozy's case, the votes of parents who think their children's teachers don't work hard enough. 29/02/2012 - IN THE WORLD PAPERS How Paul Conroy was pulled out of Syria In today's pick of the international press,burberry soldes, we look at just how British photographer Paul Conroy was extracted from Syria,Lunettes de Soleil Prada, why Mitt Romney can't do better in his own home state,lunettes rayban, and if the rich are meaner than the rest of us. 29/02/2012 - IN THE FRENCH PAPERS 'The Fouquet's tax' Tax is on all today's front pages - as François Hollande announces a plan to tax millionaires 75%. It certainly divides the left from the right - depending on whether you think it's a step in the right direction,Lunettes De Soleil, or class war. 28/02/2012 - IN THE WORLD PAPERS 'Power, lies and corruption' In today's international press - the Senegalese papers fear an attempt at fraud from outgoing president Wade,louboutin pas cher, we ask if the supposed attempt on Putin's life was real, and the UK phone hacking scandal widens - to take in widespread police corruption. 28/02/2012 - IN THE FRENCH PAPERS How The Artist conquered the world There's one man on all France's front pages - the conquering hero Jean Dujardin. We take a look at what makes "The Artist" so special, the clever marketing strategy that got it there,louboutin, and whether other French films can follow in its wake. 123456789…next ›last » Print Comment Send this pageThe Washington Post looks at Islamism in Tunisia,ray ban, while the New York Times reports from Liberia - saying winning the Nobel might actually boost Ellen Johnson-Sirleaf's opponents in the election.The Guardian also speaks to Monty Python star Terry Jones - who says much of the team's work couldn't be broadcast today.相关的主题文章： 500 tickets for the game. THE OBSERVERS Outside Bangkok But such actions were &ldquo


----------

